

Show HN: NiftyFeed – Quick hacker news headlines - trevordev
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=niftykick.niftyfeed

======
trevordev
Here is a android hacker news app I made to quickly get updates

Let me know your feedback

Features:

\- Flashes HN headlines word by word to using Rapid Serial Visual
Presentation.

\- Tap a headline to view its link

\- After a headline is read it won't be displayed again so only new content
will be shown

